# media jobs in dubai?



## gemmadeen (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi,

My partner and I are just starting to look into moving out to Dubai, and could really do with a few questions answered if thats ok?

I was brought up in kuwait for the first 11 yrs of my life although I was born in the UK. So the call of the middle east beckons!!

I am a photographer, with a degree and 3 yrs working experience. My partner is a sound engineer/stage manager with 10+ yrs working experience and relevant education etc etc.... 

Would we be able to find employment willing to re locate us in these sectors? If so where is the best place to start looking...?

From what I have read up on so far it seems it's advisable to apply for a job before getting the visa.... yet I've also seen advice that totally contradicts that explaining that you need to have visa's or residency before being able to apply for jobs...? Which is the true statement? 

Thanks for your help!


----------

